# What do you guys think of Aster?



## TurnbackCreek (Jul 18, 2016)

*Critique my doeling, Aster*

Aster is a 5 month old Recorded Grade doeling who has been doing very well in the show ring! I've taken her to 4 shows so far this year and she's never had a Jr doe place over her!

What do you like about her? What would you like to change?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's beautiful! Having trouble finding flaws. Higher, sharper withers would be good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## TurnbackCreek (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Homebred? Very nice!


----------



## TurnbackCreek (Jul 18, 2016)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Homebred? Very nice!


I wish! Actually, I was over at my "sister's" (best friend's) house about 2 days after she was born and out of the 20 kids running around, she was the only one with curly hair! While the other kids were playing with each other, she snuggled up with me and I fell in love! My friend gave me an offer I couldn't refuse and now she regrets selling her because she always places above the kids she retained!


----------



## TurnbackCreek (Jul 18, 2016)

This was when she was still wavy


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

She really is a lovely young doe and I can see how she has done so well in the show ring!
There are a couple things that stick out to me that I would change about her.

Cons:
I would like to see her higher and sharper in the withers with a little smoother blending into the neck 
She looks like she toes out both front and back and could maybe be a little hocky. But that would be easier to tell with a rear picture to confirm it
I would like to see her more angular in the rear legs. Especially in the first picture she looks like she's leaning towards being a little posty

To be super nitpicky she could be longer in the neck and in the rump and maybe shorter in the pasterns. But that's just something that if she had some really hard competition the judge might pick out to help make the choice. But like I said those are nitpicky and nothing big that I would normally comment on. With such a nice doeling, you sometimes have pick out the little details 

Pros:
She really is a stylish girl and looks likes she has good presence in the ring
Nice depth of body
Love her long, level topline!
Nice, straight front legs
I really like the length to her brisket and the smooth blending into her neck there
She looks like she has good width throughout but it would be easier to tell with a front/rear picture
Nice dairyness. I would love to see her in person and see how her spring of rib is and the pliability of her skin.

Definitely a beautiful young doe that I would love to have in my herd! I hope she freshens nicely for you


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You should probably sell her to me!  She is a beautiful girl! It will be fun for you to watch her develop.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She's very nice.


----------

